# Remote Service Unit - Mobile Fernwartungseinheit für den einfachen Support



## JSEngineering (8 Februar 2021)

Hallo Forum,

eine seit längerem gehegte Idee ist nun endlich realisiert.
Der Prototyp einer mobilen Fernwartungseinheit. 

Egal wo (Asien, Europa, Amerika), diese Einheit verbindet sich über mobiles Internet des Kunden, z.B. WLAN-Hotspot am Handy (oder auch über sein eventuell vorhandenes festes Internet).
Gerade in Corona-Zeiten kann oder will man nicht zum Kunden. 
Viele Anlagen haben aber keinen Zugang zum Internet. Wie also Support leisten?

Jetzt geht es einfach: die mobile Fernwartungseinheit zum Kunden schicken, der schließt sie an und man kann auf die Anlage zugreifen.
Als Schnittstellen hat man USB, RS232, RS485 und Ethernet zur Verfügung, die auf den eigenen PC durchgeroutet werden. Also das gleiche Feeling wie an der Anlage.

Über das integrierte Touchpanel hat der Kunde sowohl eine ausführliche Installationsanleitung dabei als auch eine Chat-Möglichkeit.

Ein Ladekabel für das mobile Internet (Handy) ist natürlich auch integriert.

Das ganze verpackt in einen robusten wasserdichten Expeditionskoffer.

Hier mal mein Produktblatt.
Anhang anzeigen Doc2190 Produktblatt Remote Service Unit.pdf


Fragen, Anregungen, Verbesserungsvorschläge sind gerne willkommen.

Beste Grüße
      Jens


----------



## Lipperlandstern (9 Februar 2021)

Kann ich das auch mit Profibus / MPI nutzen ?


----------



## JSEngineering (9 Februar 2021)

Es gibt den Router auch mit dediziertem MPI-Anschluß.
Dieser, den ich verbaut habe, kann RS485. Ich muß noch testen, ob der dann auch mit Tricks MPI übertragen kann.


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (9 Februar 2021)

Hi Jens!

Verbesserungsvorschlag:
Ich lese überall nur 230V 50/60Hz.
Viele Länder haben aber z.b. 120V.
Das wäre vielleicht sinnvoll, da noch was zu machen.

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (9 Februar 2021)

Oft hat man für solche Anwendungen ja Weitbereichseingänge 100 bis 240 V oder so. @Jens, hast Du da weitere Infos?


----------



## JSEngineering (9 Februar 2021)

Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> Hi Jens!
> 
> Verbesserungsvorschlag:
> Ich lese überall nur 230V 50/60Hz.
> ...



Danke Timo,
könnte man mit einem Weitbereichs-Netzteil erschlagen. Ich habe für den Prototypen erst einmal eines, genutzt, das noch "rumlag" 
Alternativ kannst Du von der Anlage ggf. direkt 24V einspeisen, das habe ich momentan für solche Fälle vorgesehen...

Gruß
    Jens


----------



## JSEngineering (9 Februar 2021)

Ganz auf die Schnelle gesucht, könnte man sowas einsetzen:

https://www.pulspower.com/de/produkte/produkt-detail/product/detail/cp5241/


----------



## van (10 Februar 2021)

Man könnte dann auch noch eine Kaltgeräte Buchse einbauen, dann läst sich das Netzkabel einfach tauschen, nicht überall gibt es Schuko Stecker.


----------



## van (10 Februar 2021)

Wie funktioniert das mit der Wlan Anmeldung bei Captive Portal ?
Gibt es einen Webbrowser auf dem Panel?


----------



## JSEngineering (10 Februar 2021)

Es muß ein Hotspot mit einem festen Namen&Paßwort bereitgestellt werden. Alternativ kann man vorher im Büro die WLAN Zugangsdaten vom Kunden bereits eingeben.

Einen Webbrowser gibt es nicht auf dem Panel.


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (10 Februar 2021)

van schrieb:


> Man könnte dann auch noch eine Kaltgeräte Buchse einbauen, dann läst sich das Netzkabel einfach tauschen, nicht überall gibt es Schuko Stecker.



Ja, das wäre auch eine gute Idee.
Allerdings setze ich in solchen Fällen mittlerweile auf:
Neutrik Powercon True Stecker.
Finde ich persönlich Professioneller, Wasserdichter, einfach besser halt. 
https://www.neutrik.de/de-de/neutrik/produkte/powercon/powercon-true1-top

Gruß Timo


----------



## Blockmove (10 Februar 2021)

Die Neutrik Stecker sind wirklich klasse, aber ein passendes Kaltgerätekabel findest du halt in jedem Winkel der Erde.


----------



## JSEngineering (10 Februar 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Die Neutrik Stecker sind wirklich klasse, aber ein passendes Kaltgerätekabel findest du halt in jedem Winkel der Erde.



Das würde ich jetzt auch so unterschreiben...


----------



## JSEngineering (18 Februar 2021)

So, habe jetzt verschiedene Tests mit den Schnittstellen gemacht:

Die Seriellen funktionieren einwandfrei.

Bei USB habe ich verschiedenste Geräte - mit und ohne USB-Hub - angeschlossen. Das funktioniert. Beispielsweise WAGO Programmierkabel, USB-Sticks, Festplatten, ...

Der Einzige, der Probleme macht, ist der US1B A2 Profibus-Adapter von Siemens.
Es ist nicht so, daß er generell nicht USBoverIP-fähig ist, denn an einer Fritzbox mit USB-Fernanschluß läßt er sich betreiben. Aber irgendwie möchte er nicht mit dem USBoverIP dieses Routers zusammenarbeiten. Er geht immer in den Hardwarefehler-Modus, sobald man darauf zugreift.

Ich bin da noch in Klärung und schreibe, wenn es eine Lösung gibt. Vermutlich wieder eine Siemens-Besonderheit, die es unmöglich macht...


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (18 Februar 2021)

JSEngineering schrieb:


> Der Einzige, der Probleme macht, ist der US1B A2 Profibus-Adapter von Siemens.
> Es ist nicht so, daß er generell nicht USBoverIP-fähig ist, denn an einer Fritzbox mit USB-Fernanschluß läßt er sich betreiben. Aber irgendwie möchte er nicht mit dem USBoverIP dieses Routers zusammenarbeiten. Er geht immer in den Hardwarefehler-Modus, sobald man darauf zugreift.
> 
> Ich bin da noch in Klärung und schreibe, wenn es eine Lösung gibt. Vermutlich wieder eine Siemens-Besonderheit, die es unmöglich macht...



Brauchst Du beide serielle Schnittstelle auf dem Router oder spricht etwas anderes gegen die Ausführung mit 1 x Seriell und 1 x MPI/Profibus ?


----------



## JSEngineering (18 Februar 2021)

Ich hatte mich für den Prototypen erst einmal wegen des Preises gegen die MPI-Schnittstelle entschieden. Denn ich habe ja einen Adapter... prinzipiell...

Außerdem bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob mich das am Ende des Tages weiterbringt: Dann habe ich eine weitere serielle Schnittstelle im System, aber wie bringe ich TIA dazu, auf eine serielle Schnittstelle im PC zuzugreifen?
Ich habe das noch nie benötigt: Wie richte ich eine serielle Schnittstelle als Programmierschnittstelle ein?
Ich glaube, die MPI-Schnittstelle am Router wird mich nur weiterbringen, wenn ich mit dem Router als Profibus-Teilnehmer Daten erfassen möchte. Ich glaube, durchgeroutet auf den PC bringt mir die nicht viel.


----------



## JSEngineering (18 Februar 2021)

JSEngineering schrieb:


> So, habe jetzt verschiedene Tests mit den Schnittstellen gemacht:
> 
> Die Seriellen funktionieren einwandfrei.
> 
> ...




Ergebnis von Siemens-Seite:
Bemühte Rückrufe, aber Kernaussage: Ist nie getestet worden, wir wissen nicht, wie USBoverIP funktioniert --> Geht nicht. Fertig.

Schade.
Mal sehen, ob von Router-Seite noch was kommt.


----------

